# to install LR/Mogrify what i need?



## mantra (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi
well i installed ,extract mogrify in my lightroom folder , i use lightroom 1.4.1

well i can see the in the export the mogrify panel

but there is a path where i have to indicate where ImageMagick is

now , what i need to download?

is there a imagemagick standalone exe , i mean a program of 8mb to download?

in short with file should i download?:roll::roll: to make it work
thanks
have a nice day


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Giovanni, go here:

http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#windows

Scroll down to *bottom* of page. then download the top file. See attachment:


----------



## mantra (Aug 17, 2008)

Brad Snyder said:


> Giovanni, go here:
> 
> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php#windows
> 
> Scroll down to *bottom* of page. then download the top file. See attachment:



thanks
so do i need the all package (inside there a lof of files) ?
i guessed only the *exe


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 17, 2008)

Don't know, let us know what you find out.


----------



## tvds (Aug 21, 2008)

Just install it (so the exe).

I did it yesterday... or was it the day before.

Well anyhow, after installing you will have to point the plugin to the right mogrify directory / file.

Oh well, look at this post  
http://www.lightroomqueen.com/community/showthread.php?t=2749


----------

